# SQ's Journal. I'm Finally Doing it Right!



## SpinQueen (Jan 5, 2005)

Okay, with GoalGetter's help, I'm going to start eating properly. I will also try to stop overtraining. I'll have to slowly increase my calories over a few weeks to get my body out of starvation mode. 

Right now, I've been taking in roughly 12-1400 calories a day, if I ate. At 190 lbs, this is probably not conducive to me losing the 25 lbs of body fat that need to come off. In addition to overtraining WAAAAY too much, I'm going to end up dead soon if I don't change. 

My stats:
Female
23 yrs old
5' 8"
190 lbs
Approx. 24% bf

I'll be eating 5-6 times a day. All lean proteins, whole grains, and veggies. The only unnatural items I'll be taking in are whey protein shakes (somewhat natural, but not a whole food either way), and coffee. Can't kick the coffee habit just yet. One thing at a time. 

Supplements:
- A liver blend containing milk thistle and dandelion. (I'm not on steroids, I just want a healhty liver for maximum fat burning.)
- Glucosamine for my bad knees
- CoQ10
- Calcium + D
- Multi
- Thermicore w/ephedra


I'll post my diet and workouts at the end of each day. 

My biggest issue:
I wake up starving in the middle of the night almost always, and have to eat a bowl of oatmeal to settle my stomach. Have to quit this. 

Looking forward to your support, conversations, suggestions, and just general chatter.


----------



## Novo (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, I'm with you on the coffee thing ... it's an important macronutrient in my world, just one that only the special people know about 

With the queen of eating well on your team, my money's on you hitting any and all goals in that department - can't fail. Have fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

G'morning, Spin!
Here I am...now..to have a journal that will be a sure fire hit to all people's concerned...u must post pics of yourself. This is key.
Yep. it is for purely for our knowledge of where u stand and then can monitor your progress only.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

hhhhhmmmmmm.....coffee......w/ cinnamon vanilla creme creamer....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck achieving your goals SQ!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

Why are you taking Co enzyme Q 10??  bad heart?

Get rid of the ephedrine until you start eating properly.  It is supposed to SUPPLEMENT you already healthy nutrition program.  Get you diet in check and it will be that much more effective.


oh and good luck.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

I followed a link here 

Good luck


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey SpinQueen good luck with your plan


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 5, 2005)

So I just now got home! Good for you, for starting a journal... if ever my ass-kicking isn't enough to keep you on track, as you can see, there are plenty other folks on here who will gladly put in their part to help you out! 

 As for the ephedra, you already know what I told you about that at Bulldog, but work this out at your own pace. I know where you're coming from, so i can understand why it's still on this list.

 Spin, I'm proud of you for making this commitment to your health, and you should be proud of yourself too. This is a huge step getting back in the right direction. 

 P.S. Heat pack, don't forget. Take care of that back when you get home tonight.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 5, 2005)

Argh! My back is in agony. I'm going to roll on a pilates foam roller to ease the pain. 

Okay, here's what I ate today:

5:30am
Pumpikin pancakes
(1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup pure pumpkin, stevia)

8:30am
1 scoop whey and water

11:45am
1/4 cup pearled barley
4 oz. chicken breast
raw baby spinach
2 tbsps natural marinara

3:30pm
1 scoop whey and water
1tbsp peanut butter

7pm
1 scoop whey and water

9:20pm
5 oz. chicken breast
raw baby spinach and romaine hearts
some cucmber
2 tbsps natural salsa

Almost all of my food is steamed in my steamer. Best thing ever, that steamer. I love steamed everything.

I did 30 minutes of HIIT cardio after breakfast in the morning. 

Been doing this cardio sculpt thing in place of my weight training lately. I have too much muscle and need to lean out. But I hurt my back, so I only made it through 3/4 of that workout this afternoon. Need to rest. 
1


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, I'm missing EFA's.

I'll pop a few flax oil pills before bed. How many should I take? Two, three?


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why are you taking Co enzyme Q 10??  bad heart?
> 
> Get rid of the ephedrine until you start eating properly.  It is supposed to SUPPLEMENT you already healthy nutrition program.  Get you diet in check and it will be that much more effective.
> 
> ...




No bad heart, a doctor told me it would speed up my metabolism. 

I know I shouldn't take ephedra, but I love it, dude. And it sooooo helps when I have to teach 2 or 3 Spinning classes in one day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

> No bad heart, a doctor told me it would speed up my metabolism.



Really???  That is a new one to me.  Did you bother to reaserch that before you started taking it?  got any studies to back that?  Sorry, I am really fucking anal.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 6, 2005)

Didn't research it yet, but I figured it couldn't hurt either way.


Did so freaking well until I woke up at 1am and ate oatmeal. DAMNIT!!! It's like, I have no control. And I'm so out of it when I wake up that I barely know what I'm doing until the next morning when I realized I ate in the middle of the night. Oh, well, trying again tonight. I won't stop until I get this right!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just passing by representing West Kendall......

Hey I ran into this journal while looking at Ivonne's.  I wish you the best as I am about to begin my own crash and burn journal....

Good luck


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 10, 2005)

Got sidetracked this weekend. I didn't cheat on my diet at all, but I did take a few days off from working out due to a back injury. Starting strong today. 

Will post my meals and workouts when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Got sidetracked this weekend. I didn't cheat on my diet at all, but I did take a few days off from working out due to a back injury. Starting strong today.
> 
> Will post my meals and workouts when I get home from work tonight.



a few days off from training is probably just what you needed!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Didn't research it yet, but I figured it couldn't hurt either way.
> 
> 
> Did so freaking well until I woke up at 1am and ate oatmeal. DAMNIT!!! It's like, I have no control. And I'm so out of it when I wake up that I barely know what I'm doing until the next morning when I realized I ate in the middle of the night. Oh, well, trying again tonight. I won't stop until I get this right!



I train a few Doctors.  I asked one of them about COQ10 and he confirmed that is was to help poeple with a weak heart (usually senior citizens) and that it hasn't even been really proven affective in studies.  I told him what you said about a Doctor saying it was good for metabolism and he said that he didn't know where you were going with that or why you thought that.

Just FYI.


----------



## Momma2 (Jan 10, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> No bad heart, a doctor told me it would speed up my metabolism.
> 
> I know I shouldn't take ephedra, but I love it, dude. And it sooooo helps when I have to teach 2 or 3 Spinning classes in one day.



I agree with this on the ephedra I live on the stuff, like you I also don't eat near enough (working hard at uping my intake) and this really keeps me from running down.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have to tell you SQ, a couple of years ago I took Xenadrine with Ephedra, before all the deaths and I have to tell you, I have never been so scared for my life.  I did the first cycle and my heart started beating uncontrollably.  It scares me just to think about it now.....

If you can live without it, it'll be a plus....
Sorry, I have nothing good to say about Ephedra.....

Have a great night!!!!!


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 10, 2005)

8:45am
Naturally Lean Matrix MRP

12:15pm
1/4 cup oats
1/4 cup pumpkin
1/2 cup egg whites

3pm
3oz tuna
1 medium zucchini
1 cup hearts of palm (washed to reduce sodium)
1/2 cup mixure of brown rice and lentils

6pm
Naturally Lean Matrix MRP
1 tbsp peanut butter

8pm
WORKOUT

9:15pm
4 oz chicken breast
1 medium zucchini
1 cup hearts of palm


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you guys think that if I wake up in the middle of the night starving, it would help to eat some romaine lettuce? Because I have two bags of romaine hearts,a nd I love eating them plain.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> No bad heart, a doctor told me it would speed up my metabolism.
> 
> I know I shouldn't take ephedra, but I love it, dude. And it sooooo helps when I have to teach 2 or 3 Spinning classes in one day.


You teach spinning?  My wife loves that....She goes to Body 2000 in West Kendall (well, she had been going but the kids.....) and she says the teacher wasj ust ok.  She finds it maybe a little boring because the teacher really isn't spunky.  I don't know if that makes sense.  That was a while back though, I am not sure if there have been any changes lately.....Where do you teach?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Do you guys think that if I wake up in the middle of the night starving, it would help to eat some romaine lettuce? Because I have two bags of romaine hearts,a nd I love eating them plain.


hmmm, I don't see why that should be bad.  Wouldn't that be "THE PERFECT SNACK"?
I am off to bed....too tired.

G-night


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 10, 2005)

I teach at Bally Total Fitness in Aventura. Tell your wife to come take my class one day. I have tons of energy and spunk!

I agree. I do think romaine lettuce is a perfect snack. It's basically fiber and water, with the added benefits of a few essential vitamins and minerals.

I sound like a commercial


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 10, 2005)

romaine lettuce, though an ODD choice for a midnight snack i think would be just as good as not eating anything at all, in terms of it being detrimental to your goals. however if you happen to wake up and it's like close to 3 hours since you last ate, and close to 3 hours from your next meal... why dont' you just have a meal? protein+slow-burning carb+fat? or a protein and fat? Might as well... you'd be doing it if you were awake every 3 hours anyway...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

I would drink a shake(egg albumin/casein), or eat some cottage cheese.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would drink a shake(egg albumin/casein), or eat some cottage cheese.


 if i weren't dieting i would go for the cottage cheese myself, with some PB.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 11, 2005)

I ended up eating a piece of chicken breast, actually. I woke up EXACTLY 3 hours after my last meal, and 3 hours before. It's like I have an internal alarm clock. Blech.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 11, 2005)

Too tired to post much. In the morning.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 12, 2005)

I've decided to try carb cycling a bit. I'll have to read TP
s article in-depth tonight, so I can break it all down according to my workout schedule.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 12, 2005)

7am
Lean Matrix MRP

9:30
Taught aerobic class for 1 hour

10:30
1 scoop Whey
1 scoop Natty pb
water

1pm
1/4 cup oats
1/4 cup pumpkin
1/2 cup egg whites

4:30pm
Lean Matrix

9:30pm (missed my 7:30 meal because I was stuck in a stupid pt meeting)
1 cup spinach
5 oz tuna fish
3 oz marinara


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 12, 2005)

Heh, now I'm getting the monkey.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm super sick of my 6am Spinning class. I wish I didn't have to teach it anymore. 

Oh, well. Good money.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok, I totally didn't do well today. I ate, but not the right combinations, and too few carbs. 

6:15
Spinning class

7:15
Lean Matrix

9:30
1 scoop whey and water
1 tbsp natty pb

11:45
1/4 cup oats
1/2 cup egg whites

12:30 workout (upper body)

1:45
1/2 cup chicken breast

4:30
EAS AdvantEdge shake

6:45
1 scoop whey and water

9:30
1/2 cup spinach
2 oz tuna
1 cup hearts of palm


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Ok, I totally didn't do well today. I ate, but not the right combinations, and too few carbs...


 At least you're eating... one day of not the right combinations wont kill your efforts. you're doing awesome and being consistent with eating five or six times a day. You should be proud, considering two weeks ago you were eating maybe 2 times a day, pounding down greens plus bars like nobody's business, and snacking at night. (or something like that!) 

 Seriously... baby steps. You're doing great.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll post my food later. 

I need a few minu7tes to unwind from the damn gym. Been there since 8am and just got home.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Thats a long day..

Hello


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> I'll post my food later.
> 
> I need a few minu7tes to unwind from the damn gym. Been there since 8am and just got home.


 Hey, Coach Red! 

 Sounds like a long day. (But you know you love it.   )

 Hey how are my calipers? Tell them I send my love! Hahahahahaha! 

 Just talked to Dawn. we have a plan for the kids' class. finally. sortof. Woo hoo! We're throwing everything from urban to kwando in there, and football drills, and dodgeball, and hula hooping, and even a modification of a move I picked up at fundamentals on wednesday (yeah i'm such a nerd). 

 I've been renamed Coach Ivy, by the way. Great. hahaha!

 Thank god you're going to help out. I'm starting to freak a little bit.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 15, 2005)

Too. Many. Kids.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 15, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Too. Many. Kids.


 seriously. hahahhahahahahaha!

 we survived. that's amazing.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, yesterday was a really good day. I can't remember exactly what I ate, but I think I got in about 1545 calories, and no late night oatmeal fixes. 

Yay!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Ok, yesterday was a really good day. I can't remember exactly what I ate, but I think I got in about 1545 calories, and no late night oatmeal fixes.
> 
> Yay!


 GOOD FOR YOU!

 Hey are you home for the rest of the day?


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 16, 2005)

Nope. Sorry. I forgot that I promised to go the circus with Chris, Kenia, and her niece. 

I wanted to shoot myself. 

I'm dying to walk around Lincoln Road with you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Nope. Sorry. I forgot that I promised to go the circus with Chris, Kenia, and her niece.
> 
> I wanted to shoot myself.
> 
> I'm dying to walk around Lincoln Road with you!


 hahahaha well, dont' worry about it. pencil me into your agenda for some time this week Miss Busy! 

 how was the circus?


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 17, 2005)

I fell asleep a few times. Let's just put it that way. 

I'm enjoying an oatmeal pancake right now. Yum.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> I fell asleep a few times. Let's just put it that way.
> 
> I'm enjoying an oatmeal pancake right now. Yum.


 when you posted that, I was stuck in traffic hell on miami beach. Some incident about a guy with a gun in a hotel. 

 Exciting area i live in, I tell ya. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 22, 2005)

Still alive, just having some rough days here.

Food wise, though, all is well. And my workouts are getting unbelieveable.


----------



## SpinQueen (Feb 6, 2005)

Didn't mean to fall off the face of the earth there, guys. 

I've been doing pretty well with my meal schedule, little problems here and there. 

Football practice starts Tuesday, though, so I'll be doing lots of running. Hopefully that'll help trim a few pounds off.


----------

